# OBM - Ora Banda Mining



## System (2 December 2015)

On December 2nd, 2015, Swan Gold Mining Limited (SWA) changed its name and ASX code to Eastern Goldfields Limited (EGS).


----------



## System (25 June 2019)

On June 25th, 2019, Eastern Goldfields Limited (EGS) changed its name and ASX code to Ora Banda Mining Limited (OBM).


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 January 2020)

@PZ99  brought me here 

OraBanda mining, decent enough results recently
gold
here's an about:
"Ora Banda Mining Ltd (OBM, formerly Eastern Goldfields Limited) is a gold exploration and development company with an existing gold resource base, a fully refurbished gold processing plant, near-term gold production assets in the gold mining region to the NW of Kalgoorlie in Western Australia."

chart suggest upswing coming

entry for ASF feb comp, not holding, no strong signs of accumulation but likely a small run up on the last legs in the current xauusd bounce which is probably good for most of 2020
twiggs 13 weeks money flow is fairly flat and defaults to zero so we'd need to see an uptick thru the zero level when price ascends


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 February 2020)

$xauusd looks like it went for a blow-off this morning (i am STO currently)
..and bonus points OBM decides to go bid


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 February 2020)

buyer beware

when price rips up on relatively excessive volume, when the basis of that has a background that suggests the smart money selling weak money chasing it pays to inspect the context, even tho the register is tight and the pricing has suggested a bull swing it's the context of that printing that holds the right hand side of the chart......

even tho these are wholly different trade ideas (equities can take weeks and months to correlate with futures) it is the context of the trade that requires it;s own mapping


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 February 2020)

OBM reflects pricing in $xauusd
it shouldnt be so sensitive but the tightly held register is a two-edged sword


silver a non-confirmation, both metals shows strong trend prints but xauusd nust fall thru 1561's, which becomes the uncle point or the fill yer boots point


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 September 2020)

aand we're back
 in the trendy department this is ticking uphill 
technicals are ok


			https://www.tradingview.com/x/ODkhu0bu/


----------



## brerwallabi (31 March 2021)

* “We have a good solid resource base of over 2Moz, no debt, lots of cash and a big 1350sq.km exploration portfolio to drill,” *managing director David Quinlivan says.
Expecting announcement of the company moving into full production this month with no hiccups.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 March 2021)

• Australia’s newest gold producer -first gold poured 7 February 2021 

• Financially robust project ...  5.2 year mine life ; 81kozpa –average annual gold production ; A$68.8M average annual free cash flow (at A$2,550/oz gold price) 
• Fully funded and debt-free – $32.6 million cash and no debt at 31 December 2020 – $15.0 million facility terms agreed with CBA 
• Operations underpinned by high grade Ore Reserve – Mining Reserve of 6.1Mt @ 2.4 g/t for 460,000oz Au 
• Pre-Production Construction & Mining Programs Completed 
– Two operating mines on line (Riverina Open Pit & Golden Eagle underground) 
– Process plant operational and 1.2Mtpa nameplate performance testing complete 
– Continuing to build ore stocks 
• Mineral Resource of 24.3Mt @ 2.8g/t for 2.2Moz Au ... Ongoing exploration program targeting upgrades to Resource classification


----------



## brerwallabi (31 March 2021)

Thank you for that you saved me from posting a bit more.
Would you believe that barchart today now have this as a 100% sell.
I take great pleasure in beating computers that don’t take in to account fundamentals and forecast only on recent action.


----------



## brerwallabi (30 April 2021)

Quarterly out today and some good news, good progress and then there it is planned gold sales of 30,000ozs by end of June now reduced to 18koz to 23koz.
Started the month at 25cents, opened today at 23 the quarterly resulted in an increase in volume traded as it looked like traders out as it fell to 20 cents however recovered to 22cents.
Considerable amount of assay results to come from extensive drilling and other milestones achieved, gold sales spoilt the story.
Still holding.


----------



## debtfree (31 July 2022)

Well over a year since last post so I thought I'd throw up a chart for OBM which has came up in a few scans this weekend. Didn't know it was a gold stock until Peter2's comments about Gold which made me look.
Almost picked it for the August Comp actually after looking at the Compare Gold & Sectors over the last 10 days. It hasn't had a good time over the last couple of years but it might be turning it around.
Last month price has doubled and it had a nice breakout on Friday with above average volume. Nice, but it probably has something to do with Luke Creagh from NST coming onboard. We will see.


----------



## brerwallabi (1 August 2022)

I bailed out of this a long while ago very disappointing.


----------



## debtfree (1 August 2022)

brerwallabi said:


> I bailed out of this a long while ago very disappointing.



I don't blame you, good move.


----------

